# Is NLP psuedo-science?



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

*Is NLP pseudo-science?*

Someone has recommended an NLP practicioner to me but after having a quick look on wikipedia I'm not sure if there is much substance to it at all? They use the words pseudo-science quite a lot! I'd like to hear what ppl who have attended NLP therapy thought of it, and especially how useful it was compared to CBT and other therapies. Thanks


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Well speaking from personal experience, as someone who's made some good use of NLP. It's like most self help products in that you got to try it for yourself. In my view some of it can be very useful, NLP has a perception and attitude to life that can help you go a long way to getting a life that you want. Some of the techniques also proved to be quite useful (at times).
Unfortunately it's become a hot bed for fantasists and other idiots who try and peg it as a miracle cure and charge large amounts of money for therapy sessions when their claim to expertise is that they've done a couple of NLP courses and somehow that suddenly makes them highly qualified therapists and experts on human behaviour.

I can see why it's become labelled as a pseudo-science; in fact this link sums up my view on the current state of NLP. 

To sum up, my advice is to look at books, do your own research and try the techniques out for yourself. Don't let yourself be fooled by the miracle cure rubbish, keep a sceptical eye and an open mind. Personally I wouldn't bother with an NLP practitioner, I never did and you can get the information you need from books. 

Also I would be sure to use CBT first and don't neglect that. Combine the two, at least that's what I did.


----------



## Icthys (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mentserv.html

I'm not sure I would trust the procedure personally.



> Neurolinguistic programming (NLP) is a variable system of procedures purported to enable people to communicate more effectively and influence others. It is said to involve modifying the patterns or "programming" created by interactions among the brain (neuro), language (linguistic), and the body that produce both effective and ineffective behavior. Proponents claim that NLP has cured phobias, allergies, and other problems in one or a few brief sessions. Its core postulates are: (a) people are most influenced by messages that reflect how they internally represent whatever they are doing; and (b) this representation is reflected by eye-gaze patterns, posture, tone of voice, and language patterns. The internal representation can be visual (picturing what they are involved with), auditory (hearing it sounded out), or can involve other senses. Proponents claim, for example, that a someone experiencing a mental image might use the words "I see," whereas someone in an auditory mode might say "that sounds right to me. *Scientific studies have demonstrated no correlation between eye movements and visual imagery, reported thoughts, or language choices. A National Research Council committee has found no significant evidence that NLP's theories are sound or that its practices are effective* [19].


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

As far as I am aware there is no evidence that NLP works. Try CBT instead. It's actually got a scientific foundation and lots of evidence that speaks for it.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't trust Wikipedia, I've ready many articles on there that are extremely biased. There's a free event going on now, maybe you could check it out and make a more informed decision on whether to see a professional practitioner yourself. http://www.learningstrategies.com/NLPMindfest


----------

